# Announcing...



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

We've been waiting for so long, and when a couple of special SM friends pointed out how adorable that little girl on the Ta-Jon website was, hubby, Coco and I decided to go for a drive to Oklahoma. Choosing our new little girl wasn't an easy decision, as Tammie had a couple of little girls available, but I was taken with this one's larger eyes. She's so sweet, is very calm and is fitting right in with the family. Coco still isn't quite sure, but they did play a bit when we got home. We picked her up yesterday, and she was fabulous last night. There was none of the normal baby crying through the night. :wub: :wub: She's still on the website http://www.tajonmaltese.com/puppies/puppies.html if you want to see Tammie's pics of her, but here are a couple I've taken this afternoon. She looks a lot like Coco which is why I went for her. Enjoy! 

Oh, and, Tammie was wonderful. She gave us time to make the big decision. She had 3 other dogs available right now that I saw. That little boy is precious, if anyone is interested in a smaller boy. He was so full of energy and didn't let the larger pups or Coco get in his way. Someone really should snap him up if you like the smaller dogs. She thought she might have the other girl sold as someone wanted the one I didn't take, but who knows? All I can say is SHE was darling, and it was a difficult choice.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

You already know how excited I am for you! Can't wait to see pics of her and Miss Coco together. She is just adorable and I love her eyes and black points. Good pigment!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

awwww.she so gorgeous. :wub: :wub: :wub: congrats. arty:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She's darling, but then you know I thought that. LOL! I think she looks a lot like Coco too.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

OMG, Congrats on your new little girl!!!!! I love her, she is just beautiful! 

So....WHAT IS HER NAME?! lol

She really does look a lot like Coco.  I'm glad you had a great 1st night with her...Preston was the same way.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations she is just beautiful :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG, how exciting, she is absolutely adorable. 

Does she have a name as yet?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Mary Ann she is perfect! :wub: Congrats! I love Ta-Jon babies.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Congrats!!! What a beautiful little girl!! What is her name? I am so happy for you and Coco.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

aw I love her :wub: Loved her since someone posted a link to her on the Tajon website. Congrats!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh congrats!!! she looks lovely!


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Very ADORABLE!!! CONGRATS!!! B)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations! TaJon Maltese are beautiful!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

What a darling little girl! Congrats!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh, Mary Ann! I didn't know Coco was thinking about getting a sister!  Wow ... she is absolutely beautiful. Congratulations to you, hubby, Coco and Little Miss Precious! :wub: I can't wait for more photos!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank you all so much. I think she's getting her first feel of grass as I write. Hubby has her in the yard right now. 

About names... I had Chanel in mind to go with Coco, but my daughter (who is grown and has her own dog and didn't consult me on names) didn't like that. So, I've thought about Chloe, and then I thought since she was from OK that I should find some Indian name, but so far, nothing has fit, and I can't picture naming her Cherokee or Apachee. :biggrin: Coco was because she was pretty much from Palm Beach. Our Cairn was named Dixie because she was from LA, but nothing seems to fit with the region names this time. Right now she has no name, so I could call her Noname. (no na me) :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Congratulations!!! She is so darn cute!!!! :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my goodness! she is gorgeous. Enjoy your new baby :wub2: :heart:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats, little no name is adorable :wub: . So many members getting new babies lately, must be contagious.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

How exciting!! What a doll!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG......I am just now seeing this and I am so thrilled for you!!! I thought when I first saw her on TaJon's website she was gorgeous!!! Those large eyes, she is a winner for sure!!! The name has to be special for a little special girl, that is for sure!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh my, Congratulations. I am so excited for you. She is absolutely adorable. I saw her on Tammy's web site and thought, Oh my gosh is she gorgeous. Actually, I thought she and the little boy were both gorgeous. How lucky to have a Ta Jon baby and to be able to go to the breeders home to pick her out.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh wow congrats!! I was completely expecting to see yet another Angel puppy joining SM, but no, you got a tajon pup! Congrats!

She looks beautiful.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Congrats!! I fell in love with her when I saw her picture on the web site  :wub: :wub: I'm so glad we'll be able to see her grow up!!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

She is absolutely a little doll, what a surprise, I know that Coco will love having someone to play with and cuddle. I am so happy for all of you. I'm also happy we will get to see her here on SM and her darling little face. Can't wait for pictures of the both of your babies. :wub:


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

YIPEEEEE!!!

Wow, I remember thinking how cute she was! She's a true heartbreaker. I know that CoCo will be a great big sister. Congrats!


Keep us posted on how they get along,



Mary Anna Herk and Theena :happy:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

QUOTE (Coco @ Oct 14 2009, 06:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839939


> Thank you all so much. I think she's getting her first feel of grass as I write. Hubby has her in the yard right now.
> 
> About names... I had Chanel in mind to go with Coco, but my daughter (who is grown and has her own dog and didn't consult me on names) didn't like that. So, I've thought about Chloe, and then I thought since she was from OK that I should find some Indian name, but so far, nothing has fit, and I can't picture naming her Cherokee or Apachee. :biggrin: Coco was because she was pretty much from Palm Beach. Our Cairn was named Dixie because she was from LA, but nothing seems to fit with the region names this time. Right now she has no name, so I could call her Noname. (no na me) :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


Aww I love Chanel! Her and "Louis V" can date  LOL

I just looked at Indian girl names and couldnt find any! There is an indian name "Kaya" which kind of sounds like "Maya" :smrofl: She kind of looks like a "Maddie" to me.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She looks like a _ _ _ _ to me!!! :biggrin:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

She is soooooooo freaking cute. I love her :wub:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Oct 14 2009, 07:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839967


> She looks like a _ _ _ _ to me!!! :biggrin:[/B]


Brit, please share!! LOL. 4 letters? Did MA name her behind our back?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

And here I had no idea you were even wanting a sister for Coco. She's precious. Congrats!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

She's beautiful! Congrats! :wub: :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations. What a beautiful little girl you have.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

she's just beautiful!!!! I'm sure that you will find a name for her when the time is right and because you are being patient it will be the name that suites her best. Please be sure to keep posting pictures!!!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

What a little beauty!!!! :smheat: I love her eyes, coat and face :biggrin: She seems like a PERFECT choice.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Mary Ann, I looooove your baby already!! I think she's just gorgeous :wub: :wub: :wub:, but you already knew that! 

I'm so happy for you and Coco! They are going to love each other....


----------



## princessbellasmom (Dec 28, 2008)

She's precious!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Oct 14 2009, 07:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839971


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Oct 14 2009, 07:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839967





> She looks like a _ _ _ _ to me!!! :biggrin:[/B]


Brit, please share!! LOL. 4 letters? Did MA name her behind our back?
[/B][/QUOTE]


It's just a name she likes but I don't know if she's going to choose it and I'm not tellin!!! LOL


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh, I vote for _ _ _ _ too!! :wub: So cute!!!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Oct 14 2009, 09:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839994


> Oh, I vote for _ _ _ _ too!! :wub: So cute!!!!![/B]



LOL!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats, Mary Ann!!! Your new addition is gorgeous!!! :wub: :wub: I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Oct 14 2009, 09:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839997


> QUOTE (princessre @ Oct 14 2009, 09:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839994





> Oh, I vote for _ _ _ _ too!! :wub: So cute!!!!![/B]



LOL!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Well, I'm almost convinced at this point that it must be_ _ _ _, but I'm really not sure enough. I still sort of like _ _ _ _ _, too. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Thank you all for your sweet comments on my new little girl.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

She's gorgeous. I really love her little head, it's so nicely shaped and pretty.
Congratulations!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, congrats on your little darling!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: She has _gorgeous_ eyes. I'm a sucker for Malts with big eyes! :wub2:

I, too, thought you would get another from Angel. Wow, an Angel _and_ a Ta-Jon baby-- lucky you!

As for names, how about Celine (French fashion house)? Chloe is another French fashion house. Or how about Miu Miu (pronounced me-you me-you)? Hehe, I think the name is cute. :hiding: I'm just trying to keep the fashion theme going, but I'm failing miserably. 

Okay, I give up. Anyway, congrats a million! She's a doll, that's for sure. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Congratulations on your adorable baby girl! She is just a doll  

I Googled towns in Oklahoma that started with C. There was a long list but here are a few that would make cute girl names:
Cameron
Carmen
Checotah
Chelsea
Cheyenne
Clarita

I thought I'd throw in you could name her Carrie after Carrie Underwood. She's from Oklahoma!


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

She is beautiful. Congrats!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What a babydoll!! She's absolutely adorable. Tammy had sent me pictures of her and the little boy you were talking about. I just couldn't drive to Oklahoma. :biggrin: Enjoy your new bundle of joy. :wub: :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations! 
She's beautiful and I can't wait to see more pictures. This is so exciting :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulations on your precious and adorable looking sweetheart! :wub: :wub: She look so cute in her new bed. :wub: :wub:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Oct 14 2009, 09:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840005


> Congratulations on your adorable baby girl! She is just a doll
> 
> I Googled towns in Oklahoma that started with C. There was a long list but here are a few that would make cute girl names:
> Cameron
> ...


She's a doll! Do tell what names you are deciding between!! I like Cheyenne! How about Nova which means "chasing butterflies"?


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

It's a Girl - Congrats!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations on your new baby!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful baby girl. Congratulations, Mary Ann.
xoxoxo


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: She is absolutely gorgeous, Mary Ann!
All the best with your new baby!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Oct 14 2009, 09:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840005


> Congratulations on your adorable baby girl! She is just a doll
> 
> I Googled towns in Oklahoma that started with C. There was a long list but here are a few that would make cute girl names:
> Cameron
> ...


Lol! I read Checotah and thought "Carrie, I'd definitely name her Carrie". But that's coming from a huge Carrie Underwood fan so don't listen to me.

She's beautiful Mary Ann. You kept quite a little secret from us didn't you. Can't wait to see more pictures of her and Coco together and to finally know what you name the little cutie.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

MaryAnn!!!!!! You did good!!!!! Oh my goodness, she's precious. :smheat: I am so happy for you!! and I'm sure well worth the wait.

the perfect Name .....that's the hardest part. :blink: 


I personally like Celine, but I guess that's because I like Celine Dion :blush: 
But Chanel is beautiful and it goes so well with Coco. 

Whichever name you choose will become perfect - because she's perfect.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG!!!!!! I had no idea you were adding a new little one to your family! 
CONGRATULATIONS MARY ANN!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheer: 

Tajon babies are some of my favorites. Beautiful!!!! And your new little one is a bundle of beauty. Gosh....just darling!!!! :cloud9: 

Congrats again!!!!


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

she is so beautiful!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Good morning, all! Thank you again for all your sweet welcomes and comments about my new puppy. She slept through the night for the 2nd night without awakening. She uses her pee pads like a good girl. Tammie really does a good job with the beginning of the potty training and socialization of these pups. It's obvious that she was used to traveling, too. 

Well, we've tried out a few names on our new baby. One seems to have stuck. I'm a HUGE Barry Manilow fan, and, yesterday, driving home, we were listening to a Barry CD when it came to me. It just took a day to make the final decision. Thank you for the suggestions. 

*Her name was Lola, she was a showgirl*
With yellow feathers in her hair and a dress cut down to there
She would merengue and do the cha-cha
And while she tried to be a star, Tony always tended bar
Across a crowded floor, they worked from 8 till 4
They were young and they had each other
Who could ask for more


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Coco @ Oct 15 2009, 09:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840100


> Good morning, all! Thank you again for all your sweet welcomes and comments about my new puppy. She slept through the night for the 2nd night without awakening. She uses her pee pads like a good girl. Tammie really does a good job with the beginning of the potty training and socialization of these pups. It's obvious that she was used to traveling, too.
> 
> Well, we've tried out a few names on our new baby. One seems to have stuck. I'm a HUGE Barry Manilow fan, and, yesterday, driving home, we were listening to a Barry CD when it came to me. It just took a day to make the final decision. Thank you for the suggestions.
> 
> ...



"Coco and Lola" ........has a nice ring to it... :thmbup: Good job!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

What a BEAUTIFUL little showgirl Lola is ................. I love her new name!!!!! arty: arty: arty: arty:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Ahh! nice  It suits her. I am finding myself sometimes calling CherryLola, either name. LOL I am confusing us both.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

There's another old song called "Lola" by the Kinks too. Some will remember.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRopmfinsWk

Lola L-O-L-A Lola!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Love the name Lola. I had kind of thought to use that name myself if I were ever to get another little girl.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

She's just adorable. :wub: :wub: Congratulations.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

What a beautiful little girl! Congrats!!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Congrats and I love the name, it was one I had in mind for Lizzie :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations ! She is beautiful and I love her name.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

what a precious little baby :wub: 
soo sweet.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Your okie puppy is adorable!!! 


The "Oklahoma Girl" song came to my mind. (This puppy already has a lot of song associations) 



Oklahoma Girl Song


*Oklahoma Girl*

(I) Fell in love with an Oklahoma girl.
She stole my heart, took over my world.
She lit my cigarette and never had to ask.
One look and i was gone like that.

Thats okay, I don't mind.
A Texas boy just might find something in an Oklahoma girl.

[Chorus]
When I met that girl, she took me were i'd never been before.
Miles away from my so called life i didn't really care.
She took me there.

I made a 2 hour drive to stay one night.
A kiss on the lips made it all feel right.
Hands through my hair and her head on my chest.
The whole day we stayed in bed.
Thats okay, I don't mind.
A Texas boy just might find something in an Oklahoma girl.

[Chorus]
When I met that girl, she took me were i'd never been before.
Miles away from my so called life i didn't really care.
She took there.

I crossed the state line, bout an hour ago.
Got all week to brag to every one I know.
They'll roll their eyes and shake their heads, Have their doubts, make their bets.
But thats okay, I don't mind.
A Texas boy just might find something in an Oklahoma girl.

[Chorus]
When I met that girl, she took me were i'd never been before.
Miles away from my so called life I didn't really care.
She took me there.




Joy


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Oct 15 2009, 10:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840127


> There's another old song called "Lola" by the Kinks too. Some will remember.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRopmfinsWk
> 
> Lola L-O-L-A Lola![/B]


Thanks a lot, Brit. We all know about that Lola. :shocked:  

Joy, thanks for the song.  

Thank you all. Good to hear you like the chosen name. She pretends to recognize it already. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :chili: :chili:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

CONGRATS on beautiful, precious Lola!! :cheer:


----------



## mllecoco (Jun 28, 2009)

Congratulations!!! She is so pretty!!! Chanel is a pretty name...but I am partial to anything Chanel! :biggrin: What about Dolce? She is stunning! :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Congratulations on your beautiful new baby!! :wub: I think Lola is a great name for a Malt, because "Whatever Lola Wants, Lola Gets..." :Flowers 2:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Oct 15 2009, 10:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840454


> Congratulations on your beautiful new baby!! :wub: I think Lola is a great name for a Malt, because "Whatever Lola Wants, Lola Gets..." :Flowers 2:[/B]



Ohh, that's a great Lola song too! Good one, Dorothy!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh yay, I just love the name Lola, suits her very much. How cute.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh I get back to some AWESOME news !!! A big congrats for the arrival of *Lola* what a beauty she is :wub: and awwwh it is sooo nice to read how well she behaves


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Oct 15 2009, 10:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840454


> Congratulations on your beautiful new baby!! :wub: I think Lola is a great name for a Malt, because "Whatever Lola Wants, Lola Gets..." :Flowers 2:[/B]



Thank you, and I think it's very fitting. Seems that way so far. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I've got to tell you that this is a really loving puppy. She gives loads of kisses. Oh, yes, that's another reason I chose her over the other little girl. I held them both and said which one of you do I take home, and Lola started kissing my face. :wub: The other adorable puppy just stared at me. :shocked:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (Coco @ Oct 16 2009, 02:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840667


> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Oct 15 2009, 10:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840454





> Congratulations on your beautiful new baby!! :wub: I think Lola is a great name for a Malt, because "Whatever Lola Wants, Lola Gets..." :Flowers 2:[/B]



Thank you, and I think it's very fitting. Seems that way so far. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I've got to tell you that this is a really loving puppy. She gives loads of kisses. Oh, yes, that's another reason I chose her over the other little girl. I held them both and said which one of you do I take home, and Lola started kissing my face. :wub: The other adorable puppy just stared at me. :shocked:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Mary Ann, you sound like my daughter. She went to the shelter when she was at UNC (sorry, bad word) in her college days and wanted a cat for her townhome. She said she looked at some that were darling but the black one with the white feet, had his one foot outside the cage, beckoning her to come to him. She did and when she took him outside the cage, he loved on her and just purred. She said you have to work it if you want me to take you home!!! I laughted but it is true!!!! Love little Lola!!! Love those eyes and that face and to have her kisses is too much!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Mary Ann, I've been off the board for awhile, and look what I come back to!! HUGE congratulations on a beautiful little girl! I love the name, and love all the songs mentioned that have her name in them!

Congratulations again - she's a doll!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Mary Ann I think Lola is a fitting name for a spoiled little maltese.........she is such a pretty girl. How is Coco doing with her now?


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Oct 16 2009, 07:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840777


> Mary Ann I think Lola is a fitting name for a spoiled little maltese.........she is such a pretty girl. How is Coco doing with her now?[/B]


Thank you. :wub: Coco has been such a princess in our home that she hasn't been too welcoming. She doesn't treat her badly, but she hasn't really accepted her, either. She's being standoffish. Lola is keeping her distance, although I think she'd love to be Coco's friend.  I'm sure this will pass. They were both on my chair earlier, one on each side with no problems. My hope is that Coco findly realizes that Lola is not a threat to her territory, of course, but it will obviously take a while. Coco hasn't been ugly to her, but she also isn't playing with her. :mellow:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

oh my goodness, how did i miss this wonderful news!??! congratulations, lola is simply adorable!!! i'm sure coco will learn to love having a playmate soon enough.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Oct 17 2009, 05:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841025


> oh my goodness, how did i miss this wonderful news!??! congratulations, lola is simply adorable!!! i'm sure coco will learn to love having a playmate soon enough. [/B]


Thank you!! I look forward to the day these two sleep in a bed together as yours are. We felt Coco needed a playmate, and the closest they've gotten was when Coco was humping her. :HistericalSmiley: :smheat:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Coco @ Oct 16 2009, 10:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840781


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Oct 16 2009, 07:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840777





> Mary Ann I think Lola is a fitting name for a spoiled little maltese.........she is such a pretty girl. How is Coco doing with her now?[/B]


Thank you. :wub: Coco has been such a princess in our home that she hasn't been too welcoming. She doesn't treat her badly, but she hasn't really accepted her, either. She's being standoffish. Lola is keeping her distance, although I think she'd love to be Coco's friend.  I'm sure this will pass. They were both on my chair earlier, one on each side with no problems. My hope is that Coco findly realizes that Lola is not a threat to her territory, of course, but it will obviously take a while. Coco hasn't been ugly to her, but she also isn't playing with her. :mellow:
[/B][/QUOTE]

It will take time. Give it two months and you'll see a big difference. After all, Coco is used to be #1 so she will have some adjusting to do. It took a while for Kallie to halfway accept Catcher but when I got Claire it only took a couple days ... And I think that is because they were both used to having another Malt here.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Oct 17 2009, 07:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841031


> QUOTE (Coco @ Oct 16 2009, 10:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840781





> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Oct 16 2009, 07:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840777





> Mary Ann I think Lola is a fitting name for a spoiled little maltese.........she is such a pretty girl. How is Coco doing with her now?[/B]


Thank you. :wub: Coco has been such a princess in our home that she hasn't been too welcoming. She doesn't treat her badly, but she hasn't really accepted her, either. She's being standoffish. Lola is keeping her distance, although I think she'd love to be Coco's friend.  I'm sure this will pass. They were both on my chair earlier, one on each side with no problems. My hope is that Coco findly realizes that Lola is not a threat to her territory, of course, but it will obviously take a while. Coco hasn't been ugly to her, but she also isn't playing with her. :mellow:
[/B][/QUOTE]

It will take time. Give it two months and you'll see a big difference. After all, Coco is used to be #1 so she will have some adjusting to do. It took a while for Kallie to halfway accept Catcher but when I got Claire it only took a couple days ... And I think that is because they were both used to having another Malt here.
[/B][/QUOTE]

CeeCee was that way and it took forever. That being said, they are still not the best of buds but they tolerate each other. They were never mean to each other except for one time. I had to run down the hallway and my husband came from the other way and we each grabbed a baby. They were on their hind legs going at each other. Little Rain was holding her own with CeeCee but I did not like it one bit. They have never done that again but I do wish they were closer. Once in a while they will sleep together in the chair.......other than that, they tolerate each other. When you have one that is alone for a good while and bring another little princess in, they resent it. I will say this though, if another dog tries to bother Rain, CeeCee will be the first to respond, so there is that sister thing there. The best you can hope for is they will do things together and be sweet to each other.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Congrats! She is super cute! I am so glad you have added to your Maltese family.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Oct 17 2009, 06:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841031


> QUOTE (Coco @ Oct 16 2009, 10:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840781





> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Oct 16 2009, 07:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840777





> Mary Ann I think Lola is a fitting name for a spoiled little maltese.........she is such a pretty girl. How is Coco doing with her now?[/B]


Thank you. :wub: Coco has been such a princess in our home that she hasn't been too welcoming. She doesn't treat her badly, but she hasn't really accepted her, either. She's being standoffish. Lola is keeping her distance, although I think she'd love to be Coco's friend.  I'm sure this will pass. They were both on my chair earlier, one on each side with no problems. My hope is that Coco findly realizes that Lola is not a threat to her territory, of course, but it will obviously take a while. Coco hasn't been ugly to her, but she also isn't playing with her. :mellow:
[/B][/QUOTE]

It will take time. Give it two months and you'll see a big difference. After all, Coco is used to be #1 so she will have some adjusting to do. It took a while for Kallie to halfway accept Catcher but when I got Claire it only took a couple days ... And I think that is because they were both used to having another Malt here.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks, Sher. It's given me a pause, as Coco has been such a true Angel that I hate to upset her life. There is nothing I can do but keep my fingers crossed and hope she'll come around. This puppy is just precious. She's stealing my heart, too. You'd never know she's only 4 months old. She's calm, doesn't chew on things she shouldn't and just wants to please. I've been told this is how Malts are supposed to be, but I read a lot on here. :HistericalSmiley: She totally reminds me of how Coco was as a young puppy. 

I highly recommmend both of these breeders. Bonnie is wonderful, and so is Tammy. I would have another Angel if it hadn't been that Bonnie didn't have the dog I wanted at the right time, and Tammy did. :innocent: I've been waiting quite a while for another puppy, and when we saw this one, I jumped. :chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

OH MY GOSH she's beautiful :wub: Congrats. I am so anxious to hear more about her and see more pictures of both girls


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

she is gorgeous!!!!!


----------

